# Jack Tretton talks about the PS4 and the Wii U.



## KingVamp (Jun 18, 2011)

Speaking to Forbes, Tretton explained why Sony is in no rush to get the next generation underway. “PlayStation 3 is really just hitting its stride,” he said. “And technologically, I don’t think it’s possible to provide any advancement beyond what we have.”

Oh, and in case you were wondering, the Sony big-wig remains unimpressed with the Wii U: “I think there’s ground to be carved out for everybody. But I didn’t see anything about Nintendo’s announcement that said ‘Oh, we’d better get working on rolling out a new PlayStation here pretty soon.’ Our attitude is kind of ‘welcome to the party.’ If you’re looking at being a multimedia entertainment device, if you’re looking at high def gaming, that was 2006 for us.”[/p]




Source




Source

So what do you think?


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh, Jack Tretton and his constant trolling.


----------



## Ssx9 (Jun 18, 2011)

TBH, I'm not impressed with the WiiU either. I think nintendo won't win the battle this time, sadly...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you’re looking at being a multimedia entertainment device, if you’re looking at high def gaming, that was 2006 for us.”



And 2005 for Microsoft!


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 18, 2011)

ughh, sony..
like how hd gaming was 2005 for m$?
like how move was 2006 for nintendo.? oh and like how *touchscreens* was *2004* for nintendo?. 
-_- geez sony, you just can't figure out how to MAKE your own _style_ of gaming


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 18, 2011)

Only, Mr. Tretton, I don't think Nintendo is trying to make a multimedia device.  Never have been.  Gaming only, for the most part.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 18, 2011)

Can we stop listening to and posting all of Jack Tretton's trolling?


----------



## godreborn (Jun 18, 2011)

y wasn't this clown fired after the psn outage?  I mean it did happen under his watch and the target was sony's american division.  “And technologically, I don’t think it’s possible to provide any advancement beyond what we have.”  is he serious???  the ps3 was outdated months before its release!  sony's biggest problem has been: "talk big; failure to deliver."  it's not surprising that this continues today considering u still have the poster-child of incompetence steering the ship.


----------



## DarkLG (Jun 18, 2011)

Why does this guy hate on Nintendo if that's the company they have stolen most ideas from lol.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 18, 2011)

i remember this fuck-tard saying the same thing about the wii and he ended up eating his words


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2011)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> Why does this guy hate on Nintendo if that's the company they have stolen most ideas from lol.


Apparently because he didn't come up with the idea first I guess XD


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 18, 2011)

he says this but you can bet that Sony has allocated R&D funds for PS4 as any competitive company would/does.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 18, 2011)

There more stuff to read in the 2nd source. 


Wonder if he would say the same thing if he was working for Nintendo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Other words he is impress,but can't say it.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sony is the very definition of hypocrisy. They bashed on one thing and released a product like its revolutionary and they were the 1st to do it.

As for Mr. Tretton. The douchebag really needs to get his head out of his ass.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 18, 2011)

ChaosZero816 said:
			
		

> Sony is the very definition of hypocrisy. They bashed on one thing and released a product like its revolutionary and they were the 1st to do it.
> 
> As for Mr. Tretton. The douchebag really needs to get his head out of his ass.


finally!!, the first Filipino I saw trashing sony.


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 18, 2011)

Somebody should create a new troll face only for Jack Tretton


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 18, 2011)

The stench of arrogance emanating from that man is unbearable. 

I believe it's not that they don't need to release the PS4, it's that they can't because it hasn't even undergone enough trial testing. Or made much head weigh to be completed enough to even announce it.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jun 18, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> The stench of arrogance emanating from that man is unbearable.
> 
> I believe it's not that they don't need to release the PS4, it's that they can't because it hasn't even undergone enough trial testing. Or made much head weigh to be completed enough to even announce it.



Or simply cause of LulzSec.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 18, 2011)

That could be possible.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not even trolling. You want a real industry troll? Try Bobby Kotick.

Of course when anyone, especially the competition says anything relatively bad about the WiiU, you all get up in arms and go "SONY SUCKS THEY'RE COPYCATS AND BLAH BLAH BLAH".

The WiiU is kinda basically offering what the PS3 offered in '06... Just with new controls. I'm not gonna go off on Tretton for basically stating what's true.

If Nintendo said a similarly "bashing" statement, I'm sure we'd all be like "YEAH FUCK SONY NINTENDO IS SO RIGHT".


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 18, 2011)

nintendoom said:
			
		

> finally!!, the first Filipino I saw trashing sony.
> 
> Really? Well considering most people I know have a psp.
> 
> QUOTE(Guild McCommunist @ Jun 18 2011, 07:24 PM) If Nintendo said a similarly "bashing" statement, I'm sure we'd all be like "YEAH FUCK SONY NINTENDO IS SO RIGHT".



I can see that happening. Considering all the people here, everyone would pretty much not complain against whatever Nintendo would say.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 18, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you’re looking at being a multimedia entertainment device, if you’re looking at high def gaming, that was 2006 for us.”



*cough* no DVD support *cough*


----------



## Ikki (Jun 18, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> There more stuff to read in the 2nd source.
> 
> 
> Wonder if he would say the same thing if he was working for Nintendo.
> ...


Nah. You have to be *very* easy to impress to be impressed by the Wii U.


----------



## bowser (Jun 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's not even trolling. You want a real industry troll? Try Bobby Kotick.
> 
> Of course when anyone, especially the competition says anything relatively bad about the WiiU, you all get up in arms and go "SONY SUCKS THEY'RE COPYCATS AND BLAH BLAH BLAH".
> 
> ...


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL at the people saying MS did it in 2005.  They actually didn't.  The first generation 360 consoles did not have HDMI and although it could do 1080p over component, the TV needed to support it i.e. it wasn't wide spread.  In fact, they didn't even have an option for 1080p until they issued an update.  If I remember correctly they even talked about how HDMI was not necessary.  It wasn't around until the PS3 debuted that they put out the HDMI version of the console.

So, yes.  Nintendo is doing what the PS3 did in 2006.  Welcome to the party.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 18, 2011)

If the WiiU is the PS3 of 2011, I wonder what the PS4 will be like.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's not even trolling. You want a real industry troll? Try Bobby Kotick.
> 
> Of course when anyone, especially the competition says anything relatively bad about the WiiU, you all get up in arms and go "SONY SUCKS THEY'RE COPYCATS AND BLAH BLAH BLAH".
> 
> ...


Kotick, is an asshole.

Nintendo has yet to stoop to Tretton's or Sony' level.

So, offering updated graphics (which PCs have been doing forever) is "What Sony's been offering since '06". By that logic, I've been playing video games ever since I was born. C'mon, get your head in the game. I may not like Sony as much as you, but the statement you just made is about the same amount of bullshit Tretton spews every day. Now, motion controls by Sony was an obvious pass at Nintendo. At the very least Microsoft improved Sony's eyetoy, but Sony just basically copy and pasted Nintendo's idea.

@the last statement:

Again, when Nintendo stoops to Sony's level, we'll see if you're right.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2011)

Jack Tretton
Master Troll...

...is what should have been his title on E3 night.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> It's not even trolling. You want a real industry troll? Try Bobby Kotick.
> 
> Of course when anyone, especially the competition says anything relatively bad about the WiiU, you all get up in arms and go "SONY SUCKS THEY'RE COPYCATS AND BLAH BLAH BLAH".
> 
> ...


The thing is that Nintendo wouldn't do that.  The reason?  Nintendo sees the rivalry differently than Sony.  Or rather, they see it as much less of a big deal than Sony does.  I remember on one occasion they said something to the level of "we don't care" when it came to their rivalry.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jun 18, 2011)

SO many Nintendo fanboys, it's annoying. 

What do you people mean "bash" Nintendo? The Wii U still will not provide DVD playback, its controllers and consoles are over-priced in relation to the technology used, most of the games that sell extremely well constantly use the Mario gimmick, they use the same franchises over and over again, any "new" technology is not well thought-out and and defined, the list goes on. Tretton speaks the truth in an arrogant way, so I agree with him, but I don't like him. The people that need to get their head out of their ass are the people who are constantly behind Nintendo no matter what. You people are the reason Nintendo hasn't gone above and beyond. They don't need to because they basically have a cult following that doesn't care what they do. Yeah, Nintendo has some great personalities such as Fils-Aime, Iwata, Miyamoto, but they're businessmen. They want your money, and they'll do what it takes to get it.

And of course the current Xbox and PS3 market are saturated with FPSs. It's annoying. Xbox and PS3 are filled with terrible personalities of whose greed and arrogance are clearly shown. The gaming market isn't collapsing by any means, but I'm disappointed with how it's turning out.

Fans of Nintendo, Sony, or Microsoft should think it's a NECESSITY that they all keep up with each other in terms of technology and gaming. Nintendo is behind in technology, while Sony and Microsoft are behind in gaming experience, in my opinion. Real competition is what brings true advancements in technology, and so far, I'm not seeing it. Everyone seems content in what their respective company is doing, and I don't know why. Any Sony fanboy should have a problem with the validity of Tretton's technological statement, true or not, Sony should be trying it's best to advance its technology to stay competitive.

EDIT: That all being said, I am quite impressed with the 3DS. I really like it. And I bet I'll love the PSV too. I guess I'm just a fanboy for handheld games...


----------



## Sterling (Jun 18, 2011)

@Uncle FEFL:

I'm not "Behind Nintendo" 100%. I personally think that the 360 is the absolute best console this gen. To say that Nintendo has not gone above and beyond is just disproportionate nonsense. They took a lot of risks with the Wii, and the DS. They not only turned out right, but are widely acclaimed for their intuitive motion controls and feedback. They don't have the software power that the competitors do.

Nintendo has always been behind the times. They make money off of every console they sell, and their flagship titles. Their consoles are cheap, productive, and fun. Sony couldn't say they made money off of every sale, and even now, I'm sure their console profits haven't caught up with their losses. Microsoft is the one that has always had my eye. Great games, customer service, great online services, etc.

If Nintendo does not step up their attempts, they will lose the handheld market this year. If Nintendo does not refine game play and controls in the WiiU, they will lose a large chunk of the console market as well. As of now, their reputation proceeds them. They have largely innovated control schemes, and proven that their wild ideas will hold water for as long as a market exists to improve and circulate them.


----------



## coolness (Jun 18, 2011)

would it be better for sony and nintendo to work like a team?
it while give more security, anti-piracy etc


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 18, 2011)

Trenton has trouble with gaming history said:
			
		

> "Our attitude is kind of ‘welcome to the party.’ If you’re looking at being a multimedia entertainment device, if you’re looking at high def gaming, that was 2006 for us.”



If you're looking at being a multimedia entertainment device, there's something wrong with you, you cyborg wannabe.

If you want to create a multimedia entertainment device, you're looking at gaming. That was 1983 for Nintendo. They KNOW what they're doing. HD is but the icing on the cake.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 19, 2011)

coolness said:
			
		

> would it be better for sony and nintendo to work like a team?
> it while give more security, anti-piracy etc


No, just no.
Nintendo=Gimmicks.
Sony=Processing Power.
Doesn't go together. Some things would work, but most don't go together, under ANY circumstances, unless theywant another Virtual Boy.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 19, 2011)

Jack is always using this technique to win customers IMO.

Remember the time when '3DS is just a babysitting tool'? There was a massive raid of sony fanboys which replied to it saying YAAA DUH WE ROX TWO THUMB STICKS

Perhaps you should lower the prices of your gadgets around the world as well Jack? Sony Singapore is always coming up with atrocious prices which you can already rip your head off.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 19, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Jack is always using this technique to win customers IMO.
> 
> Remember the time when '3DS is just a babysitting tool'? There was a massive raid of sony fanboys which replied to it saying YAAA DUH WE ROX TWO THUMB STICKS
> 
> Perhaps you should lower the prices of your gadgets around the world as well Jack? Sony Singapore is always coming up with atrocious prices which you can already rip your head off.



It does have two thumbsticks... And better graphics... And better online... Hell. even a better launch line-up (if their website is any indicator).

And yeah, fuck Sony and overpriced electronics! $250 for a Vita is insane! No company would price a handheld as... Oh wait...


----------



## bowser (Jun 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what do you know! Sony's even copying the prices for their new handheld!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well before it comes, we will have a bunch of games this holiday not just e3 ones. 

He did say Singapore...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 19, 2011)

bowser said:
			
		

> Well what do you know! Sony's even copying the prices for their new handheld!



Actually Nintendo copied them as the PSP launched at $250. Sony are just continuing their trend.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> bowser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't say either of them copied each other...don't know why Nintendo would want to copy selling a system for $250 and vice versa, especially seeing the sales of the 3DS.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm flinching at all the fanboyism in this thread.

Seriously, the man's right. In terms of technological capability, Nintendo is falling way behind. And why is that? Cause they tend to focus on their gimmicks instead. (3D3D3D3D3D3D) Not that it's a bad thing.

In an arrogant, trolly way, the man's right.

Nintendo and Sony fanboys seriously just irritate me. (I haven't seen many M$ fanboys yet lol) No, amazing graphics do not make it the best console, and no, weird motion controls and THREEEEEEE-DEEEEEE don't make it either.

The crucial thing is the software lineup, which the 3DS seems to lack right now (before you say OoT, not all owners are core gamers addicted with Zelda, you forget that the casual audience attributes most to Nintendo's success), and the WiiU, being early in it's life span, will lack when it's released, so I anticipate poor initial sales.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 19, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps they think too highly of 3D without glasses?


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't see any trolling in this, Jack Tretton is one helluva good guy and what he says is completely right; Nintendo is falling behind, technology-wise.



			
				ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> And 2005 for Microsoft!
> 
> If you're in the gaming industry since 2005 you would know that Microsoft laughed at 'High Def' the first few years.
> 
> ...



You're talking trash.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 19, 2011)

If Sony's looking to have a gaming console, that was so 1983 for Nintendo.

If Sony's looking to have a handheld, that was so 1989 for Nintendo.

If Sony's looking to have 3D, that was so 1995 for Nintendo.

If Sony's looking to have online gameplay, that was so 1995 for Nintendo.

If Sony's looking to have a touch screen, that was so 2004 for Nintendo.

If Sony's looking to have motion controlled games, that was so 2006 for Nintendo.

If Sony's looking to troll Nintendo, that was so 1988 for Sega (who failed horribly afterward).



If Sony's looking to be better than Nintendo, they should stop talking trash and come up with an original idea.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> *If Sony's looking to have online gameplay, that was so 1995 for Nintendo.*


on what console? snes?
what games?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 19, 2011)

aminemaster said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellaview


----------



## Memino (Jun 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He did say Singapore...maybe you need some reading lessons before being sarcastic. Vita is only cheap in the U.S.A. everywhere else it comes with a high price tag, so what's the point? Someone should teach sony that $250 does not equal £240. As for the fanboyism in this thread, seriously grow up people you don't own stock in Nintendo or Sony so what do you care how the company does?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 19, 2011)

Memino said:
			
		

> He did say Singapore...maybe you need some reading lessons before being sarcastic. Vita is only cheap in the U.S.A. everywhere else it comes with a high price tag, so what's the point?



I hear almost the same thing based on every electronic from every foreign country. There wasn't even a price announced for Singapore yet.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx for the info


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 19, 2011)

And as we all know, as soon as Jack Tretton is mentioned, we get a massive influx of fanboyism.

Just great, GBATemp, just great.


----------



## Memino (Jun 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Memino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true but this is one of the worst offenders, 3DS had a launch price in the UK of £180, it can be had now at around £160. PS vita is launching at £230 for the wifi model. It's just annoying when I hear about how they're matching the 3DS price when it is completely untrue, maybe in America but not anywhere else.


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> If Sony's looking to have a gaming console, that was so 1983 for Nintendo.
> 
> If Sony's looking to have a handheld, that was so 1989 for Nintendo.
> 
> ...



If Nintendo's looking to make electronics, that was so 1945 for Sony.

If Nintendo's looking to use optical discs, that was so 1995 for Sony.

If Nintendo's looking to have good games, that was so 1995 for Sony.

If Nintendo's looking to make the most successful gaming system, that was so 2005 for Sony.

If Nintendo's looking to use DVDs, that was so 2000 for Sony.

If Nintendo's looking to use High Definition, that was 2006 for Sony.

If Nintendo's looking to be better than Sony, they should consider caring about gamers, good services and stop falling behind the rest.

And I could continue.

Oh and Sega Channel was there in 1994.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 19, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> And as we all know, as soon as Jack Tretton is mentioned, we get a massive influx of fanboyism.
> 
> Just great, GBATemp, just great.


That's because he's paid to take random shots at Nintendo, the company that constantly out-sells Sony's gaming division.


----------



## Memino (Jun 19, 2011)

Lmfao wow this thread is getting childish, my dad is stronger than your dad, no my dad is stronger than your dad!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> That's because he's paid to take random shots at Nintendo, the company that constantly out-sells Sony's gaming division.



Unless you count the PSX or the PS2. So like half the time they do.


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 19, 2011)

Johnny_Drama said:
			
		

> Oh and Sega Channel was there in 1994.



God damn.  Sega Channel.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> If Sony's looking to have a gaming console, that was so 1983 for Nintendo.
> *No, that was Magnavox in 1972.*
> 
> If Sony's looking to have a handheld, that was so 1989 for Nintendo.
> ...


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean the company that got outsold two generations from a newcomer? The gap between the Wii and the PS3 isn't even as big as the N64 and PSX or Gamecube and PS2.

Grow up kid, grow up.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 19, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never said they were the first.
Never said they were the first.
Never said it was successful.
It had games online, online gaming.
Never said they were the first.

Sony and Sega trolled about the same things.


----------



## granville (Jun 19, 2011)

Threads like this never cease to disgust me. We got bullshit from Jack Tretton, and bullshit from Sony and Nintendo fanboys here. I always wish i could lock this sort of stuff which inevitably incites raging fanboy wars and other bullshit. Not to get into the politics of whether a console or company is better than another, most everyone knows Tretton is a massive douche (if not, they should). Insulting your competition is something of an expectation from Sony and nothing new, but insulting the customers who buy the opposing product is another thing entirely (bad business move, but also a dick move).

Also stupid are some of the posts from both Nintendopes and Sony drones in this thread. I get the urge to lock these businessmen rage rant threads whenever they crop up due to the amount of excrement they not only provide, but cause. I really don't think they serve much purpose besides causing a lot of pointless immature arguing.

No offense to the topic poster. I just don't think these sorts of stories really say much. And they certainly end up causing a lot of idiotic wars among immature members. As a warning to the people posting- stop the name calling and insults.

See what you guys do to me? They make me bitter and resentful...


----------



## bowser (Jun 19, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, according to some people (not directed at you) if Sony comes up with an original idea it's innovation but if Nintendo comes up with an original idea it's a gimmick.


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really half of sony's line up?

Sony released 4 systems (PS, PS2, PS3, PSP), so exactly half the line up.

Don't even give me that shit that Nintendo outsold Sony. Nintendo got beaten by a newcomer for 2 generations.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 19, 2011)

Johnny_Drama said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I count the PSX as a system. If I was a real prick, I could count the Go as a system.
Sony wasn't a newcomer, they've been producing technology for ages, longer than Nintendo. All they had to do was make a device that could play a game.


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2011)

The thread title really does attract fanboys like morphine to a drug addict.

Personally I don't give a shit, I'm going to wait until all the next gen consoles are out and make a decision based on those.


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Johnny_Drama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, totally bro. North Korea already makes TVs, they should totally conquer the world in 3D TVs now. Sorry bro, but your argument is totally invalid. The Gaming industry is a fluctuating industry. Microsoft knew how to make systems, was Xbox 1 a great success?

SEGA Mega Drive was a great success, so it's successor must have been too because Sega knows how to make a device that could play game.

Sony had/has everything Nintendo doesn't, a company driven by true businessmen knowing how to sell, how to get and how to win. Nintendo was a joke in the marketing industry. They had nothing left but to come up with a system with different audience than the actual gaming systems.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 19, 2011)

If consoles have good features/games + good price =


----------



## bowser (Jun 19, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> If consoles have good features/games + good price =


Exactly!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 19, 2011)

Johnny_Drama said:
			
		

> Man, you're blinded by Nintendo. Let's add Panasonic Q to Nintendo's line-up while we're at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Panasonic Q is essentially the same idea as the PSX, so yeah, add it.

You took the time to type out an angry post and still missed the point.
Sony's been a huge electronics manufacturer since the late 40's. They're not new to electronics, and it's stupid to think they are, of course they could make a system that plays disc based games.

The last, and longest part of your post just sounds like fanboy rambling. If Sony was far more advanced than Nintendo in the business department, then it's not surprising that the PS3 outsold the Wii... oh wait, it didn't even come close.


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2011)

I like to think the Wii as like Coldplay. Coldplay are marketed to people who don't like music.


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Johnny_Drama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Than we come to the conclusion that Nintendo had a larger portion of failed systems.

inb4 this post gets moderated.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I count the PSX as a system. If I was a real prick, I could count the Go as a system.



I use PSX as an abbreviation for both the PS1 and the PSX. I just use PSX since it looks better. But let's not nitpick about generations, Sony has produced 4 generational consoles (Playstation and its revisions, Playstation 2 and its revision, Playstation 3 and its revisions, and the PSP and its revisions), so let's count that.

EDIT: If you see me say "PS1" here it's usually because I'm on my laptop and my "X" key is broken on it.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 19, 2011)

Johnny_Drama said:
			
		

> Not close?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I hate it when people use "PSX" to refer to the PlayStation. I feel it takes away from Sony's PSX, which I'm shocked didn't sell better.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Honestly, I hate it when people use "PSX" to refer to the PlayStation. I feel it takes away from Sony's PSX, which I'm shocked didn't sell better.



Sorry, I own a PSX myself and it just looks better for some reason. I should just start saying "Playstation".


----------



## Johnny_Drama (Jun 19, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> So, the Wii outsold the PS3 regardless of Sony's godly marketing, is what you're trying to get across.



No, it's not the successor it should have been (through the eyes of Sony and it's fans) , but did outsell all previous Nintendo systems (It will surpass the NES this or next year).


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 19, 2011)

Johnny_Drama said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comparing the PS3 to the sales of the NES... a console that isn't sold anymore?

And I was being quite serious about the PSX. If I had known about it, I would have gotten one over the PS2 (which I got fairly late).


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone with half a brain would see the Wii U as a threat, especially if it's ultimately far more powerful then the PS3 at the same price point, which Sony can't afford a price drop any time soon.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 20, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> If Sony's looking to have online gameplay, that was so 1995 for Nintendo.


*ACTUALLY* even earlier than that, you're forgetting about XBAND (late 1994).

Dial-UP for SNES and the Genesis was available in the U.S, y'know. Failed, but still.


----------



## Maedhros (Jun 21, 2011)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Anyone with half a brain would see the Wii U as a threat, especially if it's ultimately far more powerful then the PS3 at the same price point, which Sony can't afford a price drop any time soon.


A gaming system from the new generation having better hardware than PS3/XBOX360 which are from the last gen?? NO WAY!!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 21, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, it's upping the last generation.  The other companies might just up the Wii U with their next generation consoles.


----------

